# Flying Maltese puppy home



## maltanczyk (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi all! I have searched and researched and with all of your help found a reputable breeder that breeds the Maltese on a larger side, about 6-7 lbs. we think a bit larger size would allow us to play with him in the park etc. My son is almost 11 years old and very gentle and not rambunctious. We have to fly the puppy home and the flight is less than 2 hours. Do any of you think this might be a problem? Any ideas on how to make it as smooth as possible for the puppy?


----------



## Joey's Mom (Jul 20, 2015)

So exciting! How old will be be? 

My young adult daughter flew my puppy (@ 13 wk at the time) home from one end of the country to the other. He had a towel and toys from the breeder. After security, my daughter found a quiet corner, took a pee pad out to see if he needed to go, offered a little water/food, and let him stretch out for a few minutes. Then she sprinkled a few kibble into the carrier before putting him back in. His breeder said the noise and vibration lulls the puppies to sleep. And he really slept the entire flight! No one knew he was on the plane until they saw my daughter carry him out. I was so worried something would happen but it was uneventful.

Good Luck!


----------



## maltanczyk (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank you so much for the response. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

a two hour flight should not be hard. some airlines are better than others, and breeders usually know the ones with the best reputation. Take a pee-pad, he will have a water bottle and food.

I strongly suggest that you get an x-pen before he gets there. I didn't get mine ahead of time and spent most of two days watching the puppy. 

Here's a link to the one I got. 




Do you want to share the breeder?

Huge congratulations....you are in for so much fun and so much love and so much laughter.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am assuming you or someone will be with the puppy in the cabin. If so, he should be fine. Check with the airline about restrictions and requirements.

If you are thinking about transporting the puppy in cargo, I would absolutely not do that. That is far too risky for a small breed dog, especially a puppy. I know some people say they do it all the time but I can't understand anyone willing to subject a small dog to that trauma.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Agree with Maggie, totally fine with a puppy nanny which I have used twice, in the cabin, but not in cargo.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

maggieh said:


> I am assuming you or someone will be with the puppy in the cabin. If so, he should be fine. Check with the airline about restrictions and requirements.
> 
> If you are thinking about transporting the puppy in cargo, I would absolutely not do that. That is far too risky for a small breed dog, especially a puppy. I know some people say they do it all the time but I can't understand anyone willing to subject a small dog to that trauma.


Maggie, you know I have the highest regard for you, but I must disagree. My baby came to me with her tail wagging, in perfect health, and not the least bit traumatized. We live in a really big world where sometimes dogs get transported on long trips, The important question is the reputation of the carrier.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sylie said:


> Maggie, you know I have the highest regard for you, but I must disagree. My baby came to me with her tail wagging, in perfect health, and not the least bit traumatized. We live in a really big world where sometimes dogs get transported on long trips, The important question is the reputation of the carrier.


We are going to have to disagree on this. I have a family member who is a retired airline employee and have heard how they handle the dogs shipped in cargo. If you are willing to risk your precious little one in that way, that is your choice. I would NEVER take that risk with any living creature, especially one I love dearly.

So far in 2015, U.S. Air carriers have reported 32 "incidents" involving animals in cargo. While that is a low percentage given the total number transported, it's not insignificant if it's your baby who is injured, killed, or lost. That is simply not a risk I am ever willing to take.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I had a puppy courier bring mine from Alabama to Ohio. Dewey did fine, he was playful and hungry when I got him home. He was in a carrier under the couriers seat.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

A lot of breeders now use "puppy nannys" to transport pups on airlines. They are usually off duty airline employees who fly with the pup and hand deliver them. I've had it done a few times. It costs around $350, but well worth it. 

He/She will be just fine!!!! How exciting for you!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I would never fly my pets in cargo. I have watched from my window seat animals in crates with the luggage waiting in the heat to be put on the plane. I have also heard heartbreaking barking from dogs in cargo. When we moved from Tampa to Dallas in 94 I was going to fly our pets to DFW on Delta. I happened to see a article in the St. Pete Times " if God wanted dogs to fly he would have gave them wings". The stories were heartbreaking. We drove our 2 cats and our Shelti to Texas.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I had a courier deliver Riley from Alabama to Arkansas when I got him. It was perfect. I think I paid $300. for the service.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have to side w/Maggie on this one. I fly probably as much or more than anyone on the forum & I have never shipped a dog in cargo---ever. I don't even like having them inside the plane, but it is the only way for me to get from point A to point B. I am forever having altercations of one kind or another in this regard---like how hot it can be when you get on the plane w/your pet before start-up & the stewardess is saying "I guess you know you must leave the dog in the crate at all times." Yes, well let's work together on that---why don't we get some air on in here!" 
Sylie, you were fortunate---not to be taken for granted that everyone would have such an experience.
To the OP:
I would go the courier route if I could not pick up my baby myself.


----------



## maltanczyk (Aug 31, 2015)

If course the only way we would ever consider is to have the puppy with in the cabin. Thank you for all the responses!


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

oK everyone can relax and smile. Puppy is going to be in the cabin and will do just fine


----------



## --Ash-- (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm so glad I stumbled onto this thread. After not finding the right breeder for me within my driving distance, I was starting to come to the conclusion that I'm going to have to find the right one in another part of the country. This made me so nervous because I've heard of shipping puppies, but the idea of shipping them through cargo always had me shying away from the idea. It seems like it would be so stressful for the puppy and borderline dangerous if the workers don't know how fragile they are. 

I was starting to gather more information on it and this thread definitely puts my mind at ease that many use couriers and it's a safe option. Now my next problem is to try and squeeze some more money out of my budget to afford that option if I find the right breeder/puppy .


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

maltanczyk said:


> If course the only way we would ever consider is to have the puppy with in the cabin. Thank you for all the responses!



Good!* If I had the choice I would most certainly go the courier route.* I had to go with cargo, but with an airline that has an outstanding reputation for taking very good care of their live passengers. All the same, I was anxious about it, until I had here in my arms.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Maggie, you know I have the highest regard for you, but I must disagree. My baby came to me with her tail wagging, in perfect health, and not the least bit traumatized. We live in a really big world where sometimes dogs get transported on long trips, The important question is the reputation of the carrier.



I totally agree with Maggie!

Sylvia, I'm very happy for you that all went so well with the transport of your little puppy, unfortunately I have also heard about other incidents not long ago. Want to avoid the sad and tragic details here...

Therefore I always would consider to transport a living animal, especially such a small one, in cabin only!!!

Really like the statement of this reputable breeder, link attached!

http://www.nuestroschicos.com/index.php?lang=en&seccion=condiciones-entrega


----------



## --Ash-- (Dec 14, 2013)

--Ash-- said:


> I'm so glad I stumbled onto this thread. After not finding the right breeder for me within my driving distance, I was starting to come to the conclusion that I'm going to have to find the right one in another part of the country. This made me so nervous because I've heard of shipping puppies, but the idea of shipping them through cargo always had me shying away from the idea. It seems like it would be so stressful for the puppy and borderline dangerous if the workers don't know how fragile they are.
> 
> I was starting to gather more information on it and this thread definitely puts my mind at ease that many use couriers and it's a safe option. Now my next problem is to try and squeeze some more money out of my budget to afford that option if I find the right breeder/puppy .


And only minutes after I posted this, I received a phone call I'd been hoping for, from a breeder within my driving distance that sounds like the perfect fit for me. What a lovely surprise . Disregard my previous worry lol!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

maggieh said:


> We are going to have to disagree on this. I have a family member who is a retired airline employee and have heard how they handle the dogs shipped in cargo. If you are willing to risk your precious little one in that way, that is your choice. I would NEVER take that risk with any living creature, especially one I love dearly.
> 
> So far in 2015, U.S. Air carriers have reported 32 "incidents" involving animals in cargo. While that is a low percentage given the total number transported, it's not insignificant if it's your baby who is injured, killed, or lost. That is simply not a risk I am ever willing to take.


I would never take the risk either. 

And, those are only reported incidents. Many go unreported. I have a friend who works for a major airline ... and, she said the public has no idea how many tragedies have happened with dogs and cats traveling via airline cargo. 

As for top international airlines deeming how safe they are for transporting dogs in cargo ... I just don't believe it. Just like in America, I am sure you seldom hear of innocent fluff babies who never survived the trip via airline cargo.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

This story is so touching and might fit perfectly to this thread!

http://mashable.com/2015/09/16/pilot-saves-dog/#gM0UjOBEh8qi


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

As far as I am concerned a breeder who would allow a cargo transport of a puppy is a red flag breeder to me. In my opinion if you can afford a Maltese from a reputable breeder you can afford to fly there to pick the puppy up, and also check out the home from whom the puppy is coming from ...breeder/puppy parents.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

4furkidsmom said:


> As far as I am concerned a breeder who would allow a cargo transport of a puppy is a red flag breeder to me. In my opinion if you can afford a Maltese from a reputable breeder you can afford to fly there to pick the puppy up, and also check out the home from whom the puppy is coming from ...breeder/puppy parents.



I totally agree with you!

But unfortunately not all breeders do so the presence proves.


----------

